# How Are You Celebrating MLK Day?



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2018)

Russians are celebrating it this way...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm celebrating by volunteering.

Thanks for the paid day off!


----------



## norwegen (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm on USMB.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 15, 2018)

I was thinking of having a BBQ...


Butt the snow is too deep.


So I'm doing nuttin


----------



## aaronleland (Jan 15, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I'm celebrating by volunteering.
> 
> Thanks for the paid day off!



I'm not sure we're honoring this man properly. He died for a good cause, and I'm just pissed that the liquor store is closed.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm pondering the condition of black America today and what a betrayal it is to Dr. King's message.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 15, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> I was thinking of having a BBQ...
> 
> 
> Butt the snow is too deep.
> ...



*"Butt the snow is too deep."*

Um Aaron missed your comment about you and butt snow, aaronleland is dropping the ball already 

Urban Dictionary: butt snow


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 15, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Russians are celebrating it this way...




I'm sipping a Black Russian as I type this.


----------



## Toro (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm watching the Stefon Diggs catch on a continuous loop.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 15, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Russians are celebrating it this way...
> ...



^^^^ Racist


----------



## bodecea (Jan 15, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Russians are celebrating it this way...


Odd, this isn't May Day.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 15, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Russians are celebrating it this way...



They have May Day in January?


----------



## aaronleland (Jan 15, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Russians are celebrating it this way...
> ...



It's Russia. They're probably all shitfaced.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 15, 2018)

When is it?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 15, 2018)

aaronleland said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm celebrating by volunteering.
> ...



*"I'm just pissed that the liquor store is closed." *

Because it is closed does not mean you cannot go and get any booze though:


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 15, 2018)

Having fried chicken and watermelon.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2018)

How Are You Celebrating MLK Day? 

Today I'll be judging the POTUS not by the color of his fake orange painted-on skin but by the content of his narcissistic obnoxious arrested development character.

Also known as "Monday".


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 15, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> When is it?



TN this thread now moved from Current Events into Asia


----------



## norwegen (Jan 15, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Russians are celebrating it this way...
> ...


We Americans are goofy that way.  We also set off nuclear missile alarms when no nuclear missiles are coming.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 15, 2018)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Having fried chicken and watermelon.



^^^^ And wearing Bling and doing basketball?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > When is it?
> ...



Wtf -- she's right.

How is MLK day in any way "Asia"?  Why not "Gardening"?  or "Sports"?


----------



## aaronleland (Jan 15, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


>



Did MLK piss off Jabba the Hutt at some point?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 15, 2018)

norwegen said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



I hear on the news the other night crazy situation in Hawaii that they all got an alert telling them Incoming Missile from I don't know North Korea or whatever and it caused massive freak out and then they said it was a mistake and someone pressed the button and I Google the Hawaii political situation and yes State controlled by Leftists and I thought why am I not shocked that they would do something that moronic and then all the Leftists were on Twitter bitching about The Donald because he was on the golf course when all of that was happening and I thought WTF how about instead bitching about the morons who run Hawaii.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 15, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



*"Wtf -- she's right."*

I am always right except that one time I was wrong


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 15, 2018)

Laughing at fools like you.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 15, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Russians are celebrating it this way...


I was going to drink malt liquor, but they don't have any here.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



"Leftists" don't "control states" Oosie.  

Hawaìi is one of our hinterlands we adopted six decades ago.  When they did that the two political party divided them up, Republicans got Alaska and Democrats got Hawaìi.  That way their candidates don't have to go there --- they're already 'assigned'.  But that's just political parties, nothing to do with "left" or "right" which don't really function on that level.

Fun linguistic fact -- the name of _Hawaìi _is spelled with an okina over its first I, designating a glottal stop.  It looks like the French _accent grave_.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Russians are celebrating it this way...
> ...


Yes it is...America’s celebration of communism.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 15, 2018)

I have to work today.  Just another regular working day for me.  It is FREEZING cold here too.  It's only 16 degrees.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 15, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > When is it?
> ...



I just noticed that.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Sooooooo "all men are created equal" is "communism" on your planet is it.

I won't be asking my travel agent about that trip, thanks.

Btw and FYI, May Day is a labor celebration day, not a Russian one.  And before that it's a pagan spring festival --- which is why it's um, in *MAY*.  Perhaps you should spend your day in the library, history section.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


May Day is the international holiday of Marxist. Learn your history.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 15, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...



What about Mississippi then? Or Alabama? When people at this forum post about them and say about the Rightists and "typical it's Mississippi" "typical it's Alabama" So if Hawaii not in control of Leftists who have been elected to control Hawaii, that means that Mississippi and Alabama not in control of Rightists elected to control them.

So who is in control of American States if not the political party who is elected in the State?

Who is in control of American States these below peoples?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



"Marxist" is a singular.  Learn your own _language_.

Now ass-ume the position because here comes your history:

>> *May Day* is a public holiday usually celebrated on May 1. It is an ancient northern hemisphere spring festival.[1] It is also a traditional spring holiday in many cultures. Dances, singing, and cake are usually part of the celebrations that the day includes.

In the late 19th century, May Day was chosen as the date for International Workers' Day by the Socialists and Communists of the Second International* to commemorate the Haymarket affair in Chicago.[2] << (Wiki)​
Why don't you regale the class with torrid tales of what part of Russia "Chicago" is in.

* >> The *Second International* (1889–1916), the original Socialist International, was an organization of socialist and labour parties formed in Paris on July 14, 1889. At the Paris meeting delegations from 20 countries participated.[1] It continued the work of the dissolved First International, though excluding the still-powerful anarcho-syndicalist movement and unions, and existed until 1916. << (Wiki)​
And before that to the ancient Celtic world it was the spring festival of Beltaine (traditionally April 30).

NONE of the above ---- not Beltaine, not Chicago, not Russia, not your inability to navigate the English language and certainly not the date --- have jack friggety squat to do with MLK Day.

But then again you did put this thread in "Asia" so we consider the source.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 15, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking of having a BBQ...
> ...


That's cause Aaron is busy butt fucking his mouth...

I'm playing in the snow...no snorting ....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 15, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



*"Sooooooo "all men are created equal"*

They are not created equal eg. a man that is 6' 2" is not equal to a man that is 5' 6"


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 15, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


It's one of those mornings


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 15, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Sure they are, they both reach the ground...equally..


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


We are lucky to live in a nation that affords us so much opportunity. Much of that opportunity has been taken away by liberals. But under President Trump’s leadership we can make America great again.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




I can categorically state that Mississippi is never writ with an okina.  

People posting "typical ______" are usually trafficking in generalization fallacies.  That said, there is a history of broad conservatism in the states of the South you mention, and in terms of political parties that translates into whichever party sells itself as "conservative".  But on the state and local level that's little more than who has the marketing machine, since elected officials are still individuals.  And like the rest of the country they'll tend to elect Republican governors and Democratic mayors.  It's just the way they're organized, along with a thick chewy caramel centre of sheep mentality.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 15, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Um okay what about a man that has a 6" penis is not equal to a man who has a 8" penis. Okay as this is closest to Aaron's black heart I ask him aaronleland is a man with a 6" penis equal to a man who has a 8" penis? Come on Aaron a girl needs to know


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 15, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


What opportunities were taken away from a retired senior?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



All a girl needs to know is that the end result is the same.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 15, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Depends who gets the bill for maternity situations...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 15, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Middle age?


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Gotta work it the right way.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 15, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



^^^^ Don't know what you mean, I am just an innocent girl with a virgin mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....Oh wait, hold on I forgot


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 15, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I forget what this thread is about already? What is this thread about again? Oh I just remember it's about penis and The Muppet Show


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 15, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


I thought the OP was bragging about his sandy vag...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 15, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Well that was until I decide I needed to make the thread more intellectual, though we are not in The Rubber Room which is where all the top intellectuals post


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


To have a daughter or grandchildren that won’t easily seek an abortion. The right to be peacefully sitting at a stop light and not listen to the vile shit called “rap” being played so it can ruin everyone’s day. The right not to stand in line behind some 300 pound welfare mom with food stamps at the grocery. The right to watch football without a bunch of overpaid assholes kneeling during National Anthem, especially when you are a combat vet. The right make a left turn in spite of black people not using turn signal. The right to not have my tax dollars not go to whores who have babies and sponge off welfare. The right to watch decent shows on television that are not full of profanity and political angles. The right to get real news...not a bunch of left wing propaganda. The right to go into public and not hear filth and foul out of the mouth of some white/ black/ Hispanic boy with his pants hanging off his ass. The right to go into a store knowing that “the customer is always right.” The right to full police protection in spite of fears of racial accusations against them. Do I need to go on?


----------



## Zander (Jan 15, 2018)

Just another day in paradise for me. 

Livin' the dream!!


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



It's all about "Asia".  

I just dropped in to see what condition the King of Asia is in.

Maybe it's Steve Howe.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


My opions are valid. I just want a civilized society again. Not this crap we have now.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 15, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


No it looks like you've hit the gutter over the violation of your not rights.....


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I’m not that bad...but it was a great comeback. Lol.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I like a society with maturity. Something you do not have Bart Simpson mooning people.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 15, 2018)

Zander said:


> Just another day in paradise for me.
> 
> Livin' the dream!!


Damn Zander you are a fat ass.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 15, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Just another day in paradise for me.
> ...



Zander? The below is not Zander....it's one of those fat Militant Lesbo Feminists.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm at work MLK day is one of those fake holidays


----------



## Zander (Jan 15, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Just another day in paradise for me.
> ...



Yeah., I could lose a few El Bees..... And i don't know why.  I eat a Standard American Diet (S.A.D.).....


----------



## Zander (Jan 15, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



That is so gross!!


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm backing my Escalade into an Applebee's parking space while listening to smoov jazz.
Y'all.
And y'all be raciss!


----------

